# Larry's RB26 S15 [email protected]



## crispeed (Apr 11, 2009)

Some pics and videos from the NSCRA event in florida!
He ended up placing 2nd in the street outlaw 6cyl class.

Pics.....

































































Videos.....
http://www.grs-motorsports.com/noticias/2009/usa/videos/19.wmv
http://www.grs-motorsports.com/noticias/2009/usa/videos/34.wmv


----------

